# house for sale stone county Ar.



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

i have a small house for sale 17 miles from mt. view 15 miles from clinton. Country setting ,has a pond with bass and crappy in it. 5 acers half cleard and half hard wood at the back of the property has a large creek 70,000 firm sry. i dont have a cam. but you can friend me on FB there are pics thers jim passarella on FB had a new roof put on since those pics were taken


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck on the sale - your home is in the location and price range I'm looking for but a year too early.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Does it have any bedrooms? How many?


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

it has 1 br i made a laundry room out of the other one cane changed back it also comes furnished pots pans everything just need someone to bring themself and clothes furn. and app. is about 1 year old


----------

